# Java-Übung zu Klassen



## masterkot (23. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
habe von meinem Lehrer eine Hausaufgabe bekommen.
Wir sollen uns ein Beispiel ausdenken und programmieren, in dem mind.
- 1 Vererbung
- 1 überschreiben
- 1 überladen
- 1 abstrakte Klasse
- 1 abstrakte Klasse mit Vererbung
- 1 Interface
- 1 Inerre Klassen
- 1 anonyme Klassen

vorkommen. Hat da jemand von euch vielleicht eine Idee? Ich weiß absolut kein gutes Beispiel, dass auch einen "Sinn" ergibt.

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## maki (23. Sep 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## Momolino (23. Sep 2011)

Ein allseits beliebtes Beispiel ist die Klasse "Mitarbeiter". Da kann man ziemlich viele Punkte mit abdecken, die mit der Java OOP zu tun haben.

Mach dir da mal ein paar Gedanken zu... ein paar Anregungen wären vielleicht etwas zu:

- Gehalt
- Personalnummer
- Ableiten anderer Positionen im Unternehmen (Abteilungsleiter, Auszubildender etc.)
...

Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten diese Klasse zu erweitern. =)

Ich hoffe das hilft dir erstmal beim Anfang.

Schönen Gruß
Moritz


----------

